# Hello :)



## gooblax (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone 
It's been a fairly long while since I was last actively posting here, and so I thought I'd say hello to all the old and new members here. :wave: :wave4:

Oh, and... I suppose I should have something else to say if I'm gonna start a thread here. *cough :spam2: cough*  Sooo... Uh... Hmm... I have a lot of little star stickers on my desk - anyone want some?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome, back, gooblax... Stay a while this time, ok?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely... :hug: :hug: :friends: :heart:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 28, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys  Will do. :friends: :hug:
Gooblaxes are tricky to get rid of, really. Off the record, we're the ones truly responsible for the disappearance of single socks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 28, 2009)

I knew it!


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## Retired (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice to see you back on the Forum!

:welcome2:


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 28, 2009)

i was wondering where you went  welcome back!


----------



## amastie (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Gooblax 

I had felt bad about being away so long myself.  To find that someone else has also gone awol makes me feel much less of a terrible person for not contributing.

Thanks!!  :dance:


----------

